# My new tegu enclosure



## spencer21 (Nov 12, 2016)

it still needs work.. but my dad made this cage but used paint and didn't realize that was his plan until he brought it home I want to make sure if it's ok to use this and what kind of sealer I should use and if there is clear one because of his paint job in the background.... 

It still needs light mounts,windows , and obviously something to prevent the wood from ruining

I know it's kinda high but my dad kinda had his own idea lol it's about 7 ft I know after a while it may need to be bigger when he's full grown


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Nov 17, 2016)

You can get clear Drylok. No idea how it holds up compared to standard Drylok. You could also use spar urethane to seal it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 17, 2016)

spencer21 said:


> it still needs work.. but my dad made this cage but used paint and didn't realize that was his plan until he brought it home I want to make sure if it's ok to use this and what kind of sealer I should use and if there is clear one because of his paint job in the background....
> 
> It still needs light mounts,windows , and obviously something to prevent the wood from ruining
> 
> I know it's kinda high but my dad kinda had his own idea lol it's about 7 ft I know after a while it may need to be bigger when he's full grown


I mean it- I like the background.


----------

